# Looking for blueprints of jet engunes



## miauu (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi!
I'm looking for blueprints, pictires etc. of modern jet engines.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

Google

do a search for the specific model you're looking for.


----------



## miauu (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to be more specific. I'm looking for blueprints of russian(USSR) military jet engines - AM, Klimov, RD series, all engines of russian MiG and Sukhoi fighters.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a couple from Google (haven't done any in-depth looking into each site, so dunno if they charge or not):

VAR. Aviation Drawing

Jet Engine Books Videos, DVD Movies, all about jet engines.

3-View and Aircraft Resources

Gunrunner - JET ENGINES ROCKETS

Aircraft Scale Drawings
This last one is from the same site as one of the links above, just a page back so you get more link options



This one's mostly WW2 (at least that's all I've looked at!), but I've ordered three so far (free shipping on three, which made buying three about the same price as buying two with shipping. Go figger. I got the F4U, P38, and ME262) and they're EXCELLENT!
http://www.aviationshoppe.com/


----------



## miauu (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you, RabidAlien.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 26, 2009)

No prob.


----------

